# Advice on recurve stabilizer setup



## hawk87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm getting back into the sport - which means a new recurve setup. Planning on shooting a Hoyt GMX with Win&Win limbs. Previously shot with an entry level easton set.

Just wondering your suggestions re: Stabilizer setups - the pricey vs the cheap. Also unsure if I should jump back in with the full setup (vbar) or just a long rod to start?

I have heard good things about the Easton X10's but is it true they're no longer in production?

Cheers guys!
Tim


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I have Donikers Avancee and I really like them, high quality stuff, to me, worth the extra $

If you start out with just a single rod, you can always add on the v-bar setup later


----------



## hawk87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info - will have a look at them!


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm still using my very basic Cartel Carbon Stabilizers (which are apparently no longer in production.) They've done me good and I will eventually upgrade to the http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-hmc-plus-carbon-stabilizer.html set.


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a x10 long rod and love it. Have been shooting with it for about a year now and no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Regarding the full setup, if you can handle the mass weight of the bow with full stabliser set up + sight then by all means of ahead and buy it.

For the cheap vs. expensive it's whether you want to buy a setup multiple times, moving up in quality or just spend a little more than you normally would and buy it just once.

I bought a Doinker Platinum Hi-Mod longrod as my first stabliser and I'm pretty sure I'll never have to buy a single long rod ever again. (Unless I buy a new bow setup / stabliser breaks)


----------



## hawk87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks guys - hearing good things about the Doinker range....will have a look at them also.

Like the idea of buying well, and once.


----------



## GyaradosTamer (Mar 16, 2013)

I have an X10 setup and it's fantastic, but I bought it used, and probably would not buy it at full price. I've heard good things about the Fivics CEX5 and CEX7, which are significantly cheaper than the X10's.

I've also tried Doinker, and I really have nothing negative to say, except that they're generally outside my price range. But if you're in a position where you can afford them, I say go for it!


----------



## slab4x4 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the X10 is still around, my daughter uses the Doinker Avancee. Love the Doinker!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd suggest going cheap. Buy some cheap e-bay stab at the length you want--> get some 2" steel washers maybe 20 or so--> play with the weight for a couple months. When you get the balance right, buy a decent stab. With the new stab, the balance will change a little but just a little. Once you're fine tuned...then order the high end "shinny" weights.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Easton X10 stabilizers are still available and good quality. If you have shot with a full v bar setup before by all means do it again.
Opinions will obviously vary here on AT but my opinion is.... If you can afford a Toyota, buy it. If you can afford a Mercedes, buy it. You do appreciate the quality refinements. I think the same way with anything that you bolt on to your bow.
My current stabs are Fuse Blades, very nice. I'm trying to think of a stabilizer brand I haven't owned and none spring to mind, including the lower levels like Cartel.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a bunch of stainless steel 5/16 inch threaded weights (a total of 17ounces in 3/4 inch lengths) you can have, if you'll pay the shipping


----------



## hawk87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Great info guys! Much appreciated!

Saw the fuse blades (as they're the brand new thing) they look great, but will I really find a difference in my shooting comparing those to say some X10's or mid range stabilisers??

Understand the Toyota vs Merc analogy - but both drive the same speed/get similar tasks done the same. One is shinier and better made though.....

Loving the opinions and perspectives guys!


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

as someone who as never shot with a highend stab set - i too would wonder if the difference would be for worth the money - we are talking about carbon sticks with weights on the ends.

though - I use to wonder if people really could feel a difference in risers before I was able to shoot my Horizon and Helix back to back.


----------



## Tak (Oct 25, 2013)

I just got back from trying out 4 different stabilizers my local range had to try out. I could tell a difference between them. The weight distribution affects how heavy the bow feels in your hand. Some reverberate longer. The owner/coach said really the only way to choose a stabilizer is to try a bunch and pick the one that feels right.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Have been shooting Bernie's for over a year great stab especially for,the price. Need foam inside to prevent ringing but good enough for 699-96x at Nats 300'inch front and 15 inch rear . He takes great care of his customers and is on archery talk


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

hawk87 said:


> Great info guys! Much appreciated!
> 
> Saw the fuse blades (as they're the brand new thing) they look great, but will I really find a difference in my shooting comparing those to say some X10's or mid range stabilisers??
> 
> ...


If you decide on buying one of the really expensive blade-style stabs, look at the SF Elite Carbon before you buy. That's what I have and I love it. Plus, it's about half the price of the Fuse. I'm getting some cheaper-but-nice side bars to try out before I decide to buy the SF's.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

Joe Schnur said:


> Have been shooting Bernie's for over a year great stab especially for,the price. Need foam inside to prevent ringing but good enough for 699-96x at Nats 300'inch front and 15 inch rear . He takes great care of his customers and is on archery talk


I just got a set of Bernie's stabs and I really like them. I met him at Indoor Nationals and he helped me balance my bow out and gave me some advice on a couple form problems I was having. I got a 30 inch dragon xl front bar and 14 inch sidebars.


----------



## IPT Ghost (Mar 16, 2015)

Firstly,welcome back
Second,there are plenty of gear to choose and it returns to you're reference.I don't recommend a high end stab,but you'll get what you pay for.in the high price range,there are Doinker , Beiter and Fuse.They are wonderful in doing their job,and even better in blowing you're budget.In the mid price range, that you wont be disappointed in buying one of these,are Win&Win HMC and brand new Wiawis series , Easton X10,A/C/E and my favorite: Z-flex,and there is a german company named arctec which produces my current system the pro XXL there are also some other brands like:Fivics,shibuya and etc.
In the end, the product you choose is strongly related to you're pocket,but big or small spender you need a full set including weights and dampers for full efficiency and balance.If you research you'll find out that many world top ranked archers use the mid price stabs and are comfortable with them; such as dutch sjef van der berg or Australian Taylor worth so feel free to browse ,ask and read reviews of you're preferred product and remember,you have a wide set of options too choose.
Hope that was helpful,cheers


----------



## Kendric_Hubbard (Feb 5, 2015)

I have found that the Fuse Stabilizers have a lot of vertical bounce. If I were to recommend a stabilizer setup at a lower price, I would recommend Beiter.


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

The Cartel Triple Carbon seems to work just fine for me. These would be on the low end of the budget scale.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I shot the Doinker Avancees for about three years. Great stabilizers. Though I just recently changed to the Easton Contour stabilizers. Much better stabilizers in my opinion. Also the price point is a couple tens of dollars over the Avancees. Definitely good price for them.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Arsi said:


> I shot the Doinker Avancees for about three years. Great stabilizers. Though I just recently changed to the Easton Contour stabilizers. Much better stabilizers in my opinion. Also the price point is a couple tens of dollars over the Avancees. Definitely good price for them.


Is it just me, or does the new Easton stab look like a baseball bat? Nice synergy!


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Is it just me, or does the new Easton stab look like a baseball bat? Nice synergy!


That's the number one comment about the stabilizers that I get


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

My son is shooting the contours, very nice set but pricey. Yes they look like baseball bats but the more like look at them the more they are growing on me. I'm shooting a cheap set I bought on eBay, they are made by python manufacturing about an hour drive from me. 30" long rod, 12" side rods with 6 x 1.5 ounce weights cost me $35 dollars new. They are aluminum but work very well, busted my inexpensive Carbon long rod and picked these up. Cheap way to figure out the weights and balance your looking for.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Arsi said:


> I shot the Doinker Avancees for about three years. Great stabilizers. Though I just recently changed to the Easton Contour stabilizers. Much better stabilizers in my opinion. Also the price point is a couple tens of dollars over the Avancees. Definitely good price for them.


I also use the contours absolutely love them. Only issue is the extender on mine and a friends has come apart but a simple cleaning of both pieces and some epoxy and its good as new.


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

The only issue we have had with the contours was the adjustable v-bar would loosen up on one side. Simple clean up and and a little thread lock and no more issues.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Is it just me, or does the new Easton stab look like a baseball bat? Nice synergy!


They immediately reminded me of a tapered rod that's been out for probably 7 years now. Cartel, I think? I don't recall exactly. But it's a good design.


----------

